# Rejoining the Military After an Accident



## Marauder06 (Apr 30, 2019)

This isn't for me, I'm still in.  This is for a friend.  Input appreciated:

-----

I served for 5 years in the USAF and now I'm trying to get into the USAFR and MEPS rejected my application. I broke a lot of bones in a car accident (while on active duty) but was cleared and deployed twice after doing so. I've collected all my medical records from active duty, VA, and got a recent physical per the recruiter's request. I can run/pass the PT test and have a unit that has already offered to hire me. Is there anything I can do to at least get the MEPS appointment in person to be evaluated?


----------



## Brill (Apr 30, 2019)

I spent 12 years on AD in USN, all on submarine or aircrew duty, requiring annual physicals. Passed everyone without any waivers. I left AD to become a USG civvie.

I spent a year in Iraq (pounding Rippits and coffee) where I met ARNG SF guys.

Enlisted in 2/20th  in 2010 and went to MEPS as a 40-something...totally failed EKG (forget the medical term)...and MEPS said I was NPQ’d. I was totally shocked.

Took MEPS EKG to cardiologist at John’s Hopkins who gave me EKG, stress test, and even some whizz bang 3-D ultrasound thing (could see my heart working like in a Pixar movie).

Doc said I was fine and wrote a letter that my heart was fine with zero signs of xxxx and could participate in skydiving, scuba diving, and any other activities.

Took it back to MEPS and got a waiver. Even at Airborne they were skeptical until I showed the letter but approved me for that. Same for Ranger.

Maybe the same path will work for your buddy?


----------



## BellRinger5984 (May 2, 2019)

I had the same thing with the Cardiologist. Cardiologist wrote me a good recommendation, and I got my waiver. 11x opt 40


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 2, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> This isn't for me, I'm still in.  This is for a friend.  Input appreciated:
> 
> -----
> 
> I served for 5 years in the USAF and now I'm trying to get into the USAFR and MEPS rejected my application. I broke a lot of bones in a car accident (while on active duty) but was cleared and deployed twice after doing so. I've collected all my medical records from active duty, VA, and got a recent physical per the recruiter's request. I can run/pass the PT test and have a unit that has already offered to hire me. Is there anything I can do to at least get the MEPS appointment in person to be evaluated?


I guess my question here is what's his VA rating?


----------



## GOTWA (May 3, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> I guess my question here is what's his VA rating?



That really should have no bearing on his ability to get through MEPS if he doesn't have physical limitations.


----------



## medicchick (May 3, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> That really should have no bearing on his ability to get through MEPS if he doesn't have physical limitations.



If he's drawing disability it does.  If he has a rating it's an uphill battle to prove they were wrong to rate him in the first place plus good luck getting a rating back.


----------



## GOTWA (May 3, 2019)

medicchick said:


> If he's drawing disability it does.  If he has a rating it's an uphill battle to prove they were wrong to rate him in the first place plus good luck getting a rating back.



That's not how it works.  I went from the Army, with a break in service, to the Guard, with a 50% rating at the time of signing my contract.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 3, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> That's not how it works.  I went from the Army, with a break in service, to the Guard, with a 50% rating at the time of signing my contract.



You are 100% right... 

My first PSG was an X-JSOC guy who was really fucked up. He got signed off for the ARNG as a SFC with 13 years by a guard doc.  He became a CSM and taught me some shit,  civi and MIL side. 

But yes,  it's all who will clear you.  They just pull the end out of your check,  even if you are a little fucked off...


----------



## medicchick (May 3, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> That's not how it works.  I went from the Army, with a break in service, to the Guard, with a 50% rating at the time of signing my contract.



For some reason I read it as AD. I remember my recruiters trying to explain it to a guy who wanted to reenlist but was drawing disability.


----------



## GOTWA (May 3, 2019)

The disability percentage is a moot point. The limiting factor in that scenario is the payment. You can't collect VA and a military paycheck on AD. You turn your pay off for that duration and restart the payments later. To be fair, people that don't draw disability often don't understand how the process works.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 4, 2019)

I'm trying to find it...but there's a rating percentage where you cannot re-enter active service.  50% isn't the number.  I thought it was 80 or 90%.


----------



## GOTWA (May 4, 2019)

I can certainly tell you that 100% isn't cause for removal from the reserves, but the disabilities impacting performance are. I'd be surprised if you found anything on it either way.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 4, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> I'm trying to find it...but there's a rating percentage where you cannot re-enter active service.  50% isn't the number.  I thought it was 80 or 90%.



That is not the case for the ARNG. I cannot speak to USAR or RA, but you can be 100% rated by the VA and still remain in the ARNG. The guy I had mentioned in my other post was 100% from the VA,  joined the ARNG,  made a deployment and was a CSM before finally retiring.


----------

